# Cockatiel too scared?



## Dyno1ck (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello Bird lovers.Im new here so I might ask for some help.

I've been given a Cockatiel for my birthday 6 or 7 years ago.I can't describe it to you how happy I was.

The guy that worked at the pet store told us that he was Male.We named him Koki (After a decased late Koki, the pet of my grandmother and father.He lived 23 years, his female "friend" lived 12 years and her name was Paja.)Okay.So we tryed to teach him something, calm him down, learn him to trust us (Talking about me and my family).

After 1 month we bought another one.This time a Female so we named her Paja (As I said before, the same names as my fathers and grandmothers Cockatiels) .I remember the first day they meet each other.The male (Koki) one started singing and showing the house to the female(Paja) around.IT was so sweet 
After 1 week they already started to cuddle and "kiss".


Then, we made a HUGE mistake.I was very young that time.The guy that worked at the pet store told me that I can trade a Cockatiel for another one.
So, the biggest mistake that I made was that i replaced Paja.That idiot at the pet store told me that the bird that I was trading for was female also.Well, forgot to mention, Paja was very very very scared at the time.That was one of the reasons why I traded her.So, anyway we got another male.I noticed that they didn't have a good relationship.They never cuddled or kissed or something


After some time, my dad's friend came to our house.He was a "bird expert".
He examined the birds and told me that they were both male.I was shocked, but as I said:I was young and stupid so I left it.2 males, so what?
But, after a year or two, in the friday eavning we heard a strange noise, we came to the cage and we saw the male that i traded for Paja was on the floor not moving.Sadly, he died.We never knew if his "room mate" killed him or he simply died...

Koki was somewhat very sad, we were sad too so we spent a lot of time with him.For the first time he started walking up our hands,shoulders, he even jumped on my head a couple of times.
But the times changed.
He is now diffrent.He screams/yells a lot.
He dosen't even want to be on the light (No, we didn't keep him in the dark places before).And the worst part, he dosen't even let me to touch him.I put my hand near the cage and he starts attacking it.When i clean his chage, every time i must fight with him or avoid that he hurts me (Not seriously, but it hurts XD )
He dosen't want to walk on my hand anymore.He just changed.Every time when he hears someone whistling or he hears another Cockatiel singing he just freaks out and starts to yell/scream.He hates that.He even found a way to throw away his food.Unattached the thing that was holding his "bowl" and simply threw the whole bowl down and the food was all over the floor.We bought many diffrent bird food for him but he did that again and again.Thank god he stopped now doing that. -.-

The only good thing is that he sings when I'm near him.When i was young I had been able to produce the same sound that he does, so mostly that was my way to get him to sing.But now I'm older and my voice changed and I'm not able to do that sound anymore.So, as I said the good thing is that he sings when I'm around.But the bad thing is that he just dosen't want to be touched.


I tried every freaking solution to get him to trust me, but he dosen't want to.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Does he like millet? You can use this to gain his trust. Drop pieces of it in his food bowl while he's watching you. You can also use it to get him to eat out of your hand. Start with a long spray and hold it up to him letting him eat it like that. Once he's more comfortable, move your hand up the spray until he has to step onto your hand to eat it. It also sounds like he's really lonely....


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think he gets super excited when he hears another bird and is calling out to it, he probably wants another mate or friend, and this is causing frustration and loneliness which is why he is lashing out and throwing his food on the ground. Do you spend as much time with him as you once did? They need constant attention and affection otherwise they get very unsociable and cranky. Perhaps you could consider getting a friend for him. Two males can get along quite happily. Unless you saw evidence of violence on your old bird, I doubt he did anything to cause its death.


----------



## Dyno1ck (Jan 26, 2011)

No, I don't spend now that much time with him.I don't have the time...

But getting a friend for him....Well, my mother said that Koki (Male, my first pet) used to..well...hit his female (Paja) :wacko:

And that he also attacked the male one.I'm not sure if getting him a friend would be good or bad idea.But I just might buy another one.
I don't know, I need to think about it.Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could always get them separate cages and let them have out of cage time together, they don't have to be housed together. Just having someone to talk to during the day will improve his attitude.


----------



## Dyno1ck (Jan 26, 2011)

Two cages?Well, thats a problem since I live in a flat and there is not a lot space around to keep 2 cages...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol same here in a one bedroom... Hopefully i will get my new tiel this week and later i will put him next to other cage which is on an old computer desk lol


----------

